# IBS /Anxiety (while in school)



## Antoinette98 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm 17 and I also have the same problem. For years (started at 5 years old ) I thought I was the only one who goes through this . Over the years my symptoms got worse I was diagnosed with general anxiety and depression. I stopped going to school for a while because I was so embarrassed and afraid what might happen if I have an episode in class . This thing is really taking over my life . I pray every day that it can somehow go away and I can be normal again . Most people really don't see my disorder as a serious concern . Also , when I feel like I can trust a person and tell them they look at me like some kind of crazy person and call me a "hypochondriac" . Which means they are saying I want something to be wrong with me . But please if anybody have some kind of solution for the IBS or Anxiety please let me know ..... thanks 💖


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

All I can say is that there is a brain-gut connection. I experience it myself and I see it in many other people.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

What meds do they have you on for the anxiety/depression? Many will help IBS and are a portion of the treatment.


----------



## Antoinette98 (Jul 10, 2015)

I actually don't take any medication for it . My pediatrian is terrible I went to the doctor last month and I'm still waiting on them to send a referral so I can go to a psychologist . And school starts next month and I know I can't handle all of this especially my senior year .


----------



## Mariahcookie (Aug 14, 2015)

I had the exact same issue as you. Anxiety causes the majority of my problems and i feared school and possible accidents. You are not alone


----------

